# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Psychic Dart Frogs

## berksmike

I really am beginning to think my male E.anthonyi are psychic. Every time I find a clutch of eggs/tads on a leaf just when I decide its time to transfer them the male gets to them first lol. Found an empty leaf and this guy hanging round the pool in the viv:

----------


## Don

Wow, poor dad have been one busy little frog.
    Congrats on all the tads Cheri... that is so awesome.

----------


## John Clare

Lol Don, you've mixed up Cheri with Mike... oooops  :Smile: .  Mike, great photos!  I wonder how many more tadpoles he can carry?

----------


## Amy

That is a lot of tads on one little frog!  Congrats!

----------


## berksmike

I'm amazed they never seem to be impeded by the mass on their back at all!

----------


## bshmerlie

Mike you do know you're the reason I got mine...right? I like the that you get to be a part of the process with these guys. They are not very secretive.  They don't hide the eggs from you.  He carries the tads around on his back like he's showing off. Its very cool.  I just found that my Veradero are raising a tad. I don't even know how long the tads been in there. But the Anthonyi are visible and proud parents.

----------


## berksmike

Hope your tads doing well Cheri. Really do think this species are overlooked too easily. They are great little frogs

----------


## Brit

Wonderful pictures Mike!  :Big Grin: 

I can't wait to get some of these little guys, they look like amazing frogs to experience.  :Smile:

----------

